
Comic book illustration time-lapse shows off one talented artist - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-pick/comic-book-illustration-time-lapse-shows-off-one-talented-artist-20111126/
======
tptacek
A fine Reddit post.

Flagged.

~~~
Semiapies
Shall we just remove that bit in the guidelines that says "Please don't submit
comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate for the site. If you
think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to its page and clicking
on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there is a karma threshold.)
If you flag something, please don't also comment that you did." ?

